# King City PD & Image C.C.



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

This carshow is going to be in the King City Fairgrounds, so mark your calendars. Flyers and more info coming soon


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Well it looks like we'll make the short drive down to King City :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jun 11 2008, 11:02 AM~10846143
> *Well it looks like we'll make the short drive down to King City :biggrin:
> *



glad 2 hear da homie :biggrin: 

I was at their meeting last night and they want to have a cruise night on sat the day before the show, you can hit your swichtes and no cop will trip, they even want to close down the main road so we can cruise :biggrin: the building were they are having the show is huge I'm going to help them set up the cars,booths and dj. it should be a good show and all the money is going to the exploders to buy a new van  


so let's help out and have a great time


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I just talked to TORO and *IMPALAS MAGAZINE *will be in da house


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

WOW...they gonna close Broadway!!! Im gonna have to make the trip to my hometown!!


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Can't wait. First the Monterey show and then King City :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pre reg. coming out soon

cars,trucks and motorcycles pre reg $20.00 day of show $25.00
bikes pre reg $10.00 day of show $15.00


spectators $5.00 adults
kids 3yrs to 15 yrs $2.00
3 yrs and under free


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2008, 10:50 AM~10846039
> *This carshow is going to be in the King City Fairgrounds, so mark your calendars. Flyers and more info coming soon
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I might have to go check this show out. :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 11 2008, 11:48 AM~10846523
> *I might have to go check this show out.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 11 2008, 11:48 AM~10846523
> *I might have to go check this show out.  :biggrin:
> *




funny you say that cuz I need ur help 2 judge the bikes :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

IS RUTHIE SKYE COMING????????????????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jun 11 2008, 12:07 PM~10846688
> *IS RUTHIE SKYE COMING????????????????
> *



waiting on STREETLOW to get back to me and who they will bring :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2008, 12:16 PM~10846780
> *waiting on STREETLOW to get back to me and who they will bring  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2008, 12:16 PM~10846780
> *waiting on STREETLOW to get back to me and who they will bring  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 11 2008, 11:42 AM~10846482
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




wuz up Rafa


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2008, 02:39 PM~10847885
> *wuz up Rafa
> *


not much just waiting Woodland how you been :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 11 2008, 03:17 PM~10848139
> *not  much just waiting Woodland how you been :biggrin:
> *



just here chilling, c u in Woodland


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2008, 11:58 AM~10846587
> *funny you say that cuz I need ur help 2 judge the bikes  :biggrin:
> *


Fill me in on all the details homie. Im down to put in some work. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 11 2008, 05:16 PM~10848954
> *Fill me in on all the details homie. Im down to put in some work.  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Gilbert from *STREETLOW MAGAZINE *and they will also be in the house to cover the show and bring some models :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2008, 11:07 AM~10846190
> *glad 2 hear da homie  :biggrin:
> 
> I was at their meeting last night and they want to have a cruise night on sat the day before the show, you can hit your swichtes and no cop will trip, they even want to close down the main road so we can cruise  :biggrin:  the building were they are having the show is huge I'm going to help them set up the cars,booths and dj. it should be a good show and all the money is going to the exploders to buy a new van
> ...



HIT ME UP with more info when you get it. I'll blast it on my radio show in SALINAS/SANTACRUZ/MONTEREY.  

[email protected]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 11 2008, 09:02 PM~10851269
> *HIT ME UP with more info when you get it.  I'll blast it on my radio show in SALINAS/SANTACRUZ/MONTEREY.
> 
> [email protected]
> *




that will be great homie :biggrin: thanksssssssss


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2008, 12:07 PM~10846190
> *glad 2 hear da homie  :biggrin:
> 
> I was at their meeting last night and they want to have a cruise night on sat the day before the show, you can hit your swichtes and no cop will trip, they even want to close down the main road so we can cruise  :biggrin:  the building were they are having the show is huge I'm going to help them set up the cars,booths and dj. it should be a good show and all the money is going to the exploders to buy a new van
> ...


it goes to the EXPLORERS....hehehehe...not exploders......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2008, 12:14 PM~10846244
> *I just talked to TORO  and IMPALAS MAGAZINE will be in da house
> *


helllll yeah..we are gonna be there.....we should have issue 3 out by then as well......did you say cruise night???? it's on brother...we'll see you out there...let me know if you need any help as well....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 11 2008, 10:02 PM~10851269
> *HIT ME UP with more info when you get it.  I'll blast it on my radio show in SALINAS/SANTACRUZ/MONTEREY.
> 
> [email protected]
> *


what's up X??? how you been bro????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 12 2008, 08:30 AM~10853831
> *helllll yeah..we are gonna be there.....we should have issue 3 out by then as well......did you say cruise night???? it's on brother...we'll see you out there...let me know if you need any help as well....
> *




sure will, maybe on friday before the show you can go with out there so u can gives us some ideas on how 2 set up the cars.  



thanks again POVI


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 09:32 AM~10853848
> *sure will, maybe on friday before the show you can go with out there so u can gives us some ideas on how 2 set up the cars.
> thanks again POVI
> *


no problem bro.....just bring some tape so we can lay it out and figure out how many cars we can fit in there...is it an all indoor show or do we have access to the entire fair grounds???? I gotta get to work...I'll hit you up later bro...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 12 2008, 08:35 AM~10853866
> *no problem bro.....just bring some tape so we can lay it out and figure out how many cars we can fit in there...is it an all indoor show or do we have access to the entire fair grounds???? I gotta get to work...I'll hit you up later bro...
> *




we got the biggest building and we can use the area around the building, we don't have the whole grounds because they hold a flea market every sun so is going 2 b fence off, but 4 those of us da like 2 go 2 da pulga we can just walk across :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2008, 04:12 PM~10848536
> *just here chilling, c u in Woodland
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 12 2008, 08:42 AM~10853921
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



we should have a bbq in woodland on sat :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 08:43 AM~10853927
> *we should have a bbq in woodland on sat  :biggrin:
> *


oh u thought we wern't :biggrin:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 08:43 AM~10853927
> *we should have a bbq in woodland on sat  :biggrin:
> *


BBQ on Saturday during Move In sounds good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 08:43 AM~10853927
> *we should have a bbq in woodland on sat  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good to me :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2008, 08:59 PM~10851239
> *Just got off the phone with Gilbert from STREETLOW MAGAZINE and they will also be in the house to cover the show and bring some models  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2008, 08:59 PM~10851239
> *Just got off the phone with Gilbert from STREETLOW MAGAZINE and they will also be in the house to cover the show and bring some models  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 08:43 AM~10853927
> *we should have a bbq in woodland on sat  :biggrin:
> *


what time you going to be there? :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 09:41 AM~10853909
> *we got the biggest building and we can use the area around the building, we don't have the whole grounds because they hold a flea market every sun so is going 2 b fence off, but 4 those of us da like 2 go 2 da pulga we can just walk across  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited+Jun 12 2008, 08:48 AM~10853951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm planning 2 b there bout 12 pick a spot 4 my booth n set it up :biggrin: so as it gets closer we can get a list going 2 c who can bring stuff 



I'll bring some carne preparada


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 13 2008, 09:00 AM~10862276
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I'm planning 2 b there bout 12 pick a spot 4 my booth n set it up  :biggrin:  so as it gets closer we can get a list going 2 c who can bring stuff
> ...


sounds like a plan :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 13 2008, 09:11 AM~10862331
> *sounds like a plan :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks like Ruthie is going to be making it!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 14 2008, 10:40 PM~10871996
> *Looks like Ruthie is going to be making it!!!!
> *




that will b great we will make our guest of honor :biggrin: 


also Martin The Hitman will be the DJ :biggrin: 

this show keeps getting better n better


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 14 2008, 10:40 PM~10871996
> *Looks like Ruthie is going to be making it!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: it only gets better :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 14 2008, 10:43 PM~10872008
> *:thumbsup: it only gets better :thumbsup:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Who can we call about vendor booths?


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS C.C. LOS ANGELES
WILL BE THERE..
I HAVE MY FAMILY THAT LIVE IN KING CITY.. AND GREENFIELD...
:cheesy: :cheesy:  :0


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

raider hit me up with all the info.




atomic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider+Jun 16 2008, 09:31 PM~10885175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



next mon i'm on vacation in Vegas all this week :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

YEA!! ILL BE THERE AND SOME OF MY MEMBERS!!
WHERE GOING TO PARTY IN GREEN FIELD WITH MY PRIMO OSCAR TAPIA!!!
AND I NO HE'S FROM ORGRIO CAR CLUB I HOPE I SPELLED THAT RIGHT!!!
BUT YEAH I HAVE ALOT OF FAMILY IN GREENFIELD AND KING CITY!!!!
BUT YEAH HOMIE IAM GOING TO TRY TO BE THERE FOR A FEW DAYS.....  :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hell yeah...gonna be a good turn out.....gonna have a GGGRREAATT TIME....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Jun 17 2008, 05:41 PM~10891455
> *YEA!! ILL BE THERE AND SOME OF MY MEMBERS!!
> WHERE GOING TO PARTY IN GREEN FIELD WITH MY PRIMO OSCAR TAPIA!!!
> AND I NO HE'S FROM ORGRIO CAR CLUB I HOPE I SPELLED THAT RIGHT!!!
> ...





sounds good homie


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 17 2008, 06:13 PM~10891657
> *hell yeah...gonna be a good turn out.....gonna have a GGGRREAATT TIME....
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Jun 16 2008, 04:37 PM~10882386
> *Who can we call about vendor booths?
> *



pm send


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jun 19 2008, 10:40 AM~10905066
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

OH YEAH!!!! CALI LIFE WILL BE THERE FORSURES!!!! A nice 12 mile drive south to King City. We'll have some rides ready for that date. I got a new pump for that that weekend!
Count Us In. :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 08:41 AM~10853909
> *we got the biggest building and we can use the area around the building, we don't have the whole grounds because they hold a flea market every sun so is going 2 b fence off, but 4 those of us da like 2 go 2 da pulga we can just walk across  :biggrin:
> *


Que Noo, get some churros or a torta then come back. :biggrin: 

So the show is gonna be in the Expo building?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jun 20 2008, 04:15 PM~10915850
> *Que Noo, get some churros or a torta then come back. :biggrin:
> 
> So the show is gonna be in the Expo building?
> *




in 1 of them :biggrin: 


then cruise night before the show :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 21 2008, 01:04 AM~10918298
> *in 1 of them  :biggrin:
> then cruise night before the show  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 21 2008, 12:19 AM~10918340
> *:biggrin:
> *




q vo TORO!


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jun 22 2008, 12:12 PM~10925455
> *:thumbsup:
> *




q vo Thomas


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT





 



aTOmic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 23 2008, 02:00 AM~10930286
> *TTT
> 
> aTOmic
> *



I'll be calling u today homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 23 2008, 08:29 AM~10931069
> *:thumbsup:
> *



q vo Mikey, ready for Woodland this weekend?


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 22 2008, 01:18 PM~10925841
> *q vo Thomas
> *


Que Onda Jess. How was Vegas? :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jun 23 2008, 03:02 PM~10933961
> *Que Onda Jess. How was Vegas? :cheesy:
> *




2 hot homie, but my kids had a blast :biggrin: how is it going wit da new house?


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 24 2008, 07:49 AM~10939118
> *2 hot homie, but my kids had a blast  :biggrin: how is it going wit da new house?
> *


Good. Should be getting the keys in a couple of weeks and then it's official, NO more funds for the Navi :tears:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Nando dropped off his truck yesterday at Junior's paint shop in Soledad. Hopefully it should be done by the Monterey show. uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator+Jun 24 2008, 10:18 AM~10939935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuck no da mother fucker takes 4 ever............... :angry: :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 23 2008, 08:59 AM~10931276
> *q vo Mikey, ready for Woodland this weekend?
> *


yup cant wait


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 24 2008, 11:11 AM~10940376
> *yup cant wait
> *



c u there homie


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Anything new about the King City show? Is there gonna be a hop?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jun 24 2008, 07:06 PM~10943663
> *Anything new about the King City show? Is there gonna be a hop?
> *





they ttrying 2 have a hop but I suggested that since is their 1st show, they should concentrate on other things but will c


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

What time does the cruise begin on Saturday?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jun 28 2008, 12:50 AM~10968448
> *What time does the cruise begin on Saturday?
> *




i'm waiting for all da 411


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Ishould have the flier by this thurs.


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

It looks like were scratchin out the Lowrider Nationals and headin to King City!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Jess....I'm not going to be able to make it...but if you know anyone that can take some pics and submit them to the mag let me know....or if anyone is up to it, please pm me.....


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 1 2008, 07:04 PM~10992723
> *Jess....I'm not going to be able to make it...but if you know anyone that can take some pics and submit them to the mag let me know....or if anyone is up to it, please pm me.....
> *


Don't trip Toro, we'll all be there taking pics for you :biggrin: . I just won't be able to make it to the cruise night. :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres+Jul 1 2008, 06:40 PM~10992493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot cabron :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

What's up El Raider? Have you fixed your truck yet


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jul 2 2008, 08:49 PM~11001677
> *What's up  El Raider? Have you fixed your truck yet
> *




:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 













:biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Damm sorry about your truck but nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jul 3 2008, 09:11 AM~11004847
> *Damm sorry about your truck but nice pic :biggrin:
> *



thanks 


I got the flyer for the King City I'll passed them tomorrow at CHOLE :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 3 2008, 04:38 PM~11008078
> *thanks
> I got the flyer for the King City I'll passed them tomorrow at CHOLE  :biggrin:
> *


 POST IT UP... uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 3 2008, 04:42 PM~11008101
> *POST IT UP...  uffin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ok ok


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 3 2008, 04:38 PM~11008078
> *thanks
> I got the flyer for the King City I'll passed them tomorrow at CHOLE  :biggrin:
> *


Oh shit.


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

See you there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Any info on the Saturday night cruise?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

cruising is going to be from 6:30 to 8:30 :biggrin: 



some how I can't upload the flyers so if you need it, e mail me at [email protected] and I will email it to you  


after cruising if you want to put your car in the building you can King City P D will be security all night


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Is there gonna be enough space for all of us in 1 biulding?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jul 8 2008, 09:51 AM~11037102
> *Is there gonna be enough space for all of us in 1 biulding?
> *



building is huge n there is space outside, so 1st come 1st serve. pre reg is has an indoor spot for sat only sun is 1st come 1st serve :biggrin: u know KC gets windy so indoors is a must


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Which one is the Topo building? Is it in the back?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Which one is the Topo building? Is it in the back?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Jul 7 2008, 08:48 PM~11033679
> *
> 
> 
> ...




gracias cabron


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Can't wait for this one. I wonder if any of the old school riders down there are going to bust out again. And lets see if Anaconda makes a special apperance in its home town.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 11 2008, 08:36 AM~11063104
> *Can't wait for this one. I wonder if any of the old school riders down there are going to bust out again. And lets see if Anaconda makes a special apperance in its home town.
> *



don't forget to pre reg, cuz you want to be inside for this one :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 11 2008, 09:00 AM~11063256
> *don't forget to pre reg, cuz you want to be inside for this one  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 11 2008, 09:00 AM~11063256
> *don't forget to pre reg, cuz you want to be inside for this one  :biggrin:
> *


Iknowha, pinche caloron que va ser. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 14 2008, 04:14 PM~11086660
> *Iknowha, pinche caloron que va ser.  :biggrin:
> *



caloron n then in da after noon it gets fucking windy :angry:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Better iron them shorts cuz its gonna be hot like a motha.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*change of time, cruising will be allowed from 5 pm to 7pm*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 16 2008, 10:16 AM~11102781
> *change of time, cruising will be allowed from 5 pm  to 7pm
> *


Sup homie. :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2008, 10:18 AM~11102800
> *Sup homie.  :wave:
> *



q vo homie ready for Monterey show this weekend?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 16 2008, 10:25 AM~11102859
> *q vo homie ready for Monterey show this weekend?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2008, 10:27 AM~11102878
> *:yes:
> *



should be a great show


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 16 2008, 10:16 AM~11102781
> *change of time, cruising will be allowed from 5 pm  to 7pm
> *


Still all good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 16 2008, 10:30 AM~11102904
> *should be a great show
> *


Cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 16 2008, 11:41 AM~11103411
> *Still all good.
> *




wuz up homie, how u been?


planning another show in CHOLE I'm going to help them out is for a youth football team, they need money for new equipment. more 411 coming soon


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 16 2008, 11:54 AM~11103497
> *wuz up homie, how u been?
> planning another show in CHOLE I'm going to help them out is for a youth football team, they need money for new equipment. more 411 coming soon
> *


Q-vo bro? I heard bout that one too. They want to have it at the high school, que no? That one should be a good turn out? We still have to see when the Harvest festival is gonna be. Usually its on the third Sunday of October, but who knows.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 16 2008, 02:09 PM~11104410
> *Q-vo bro? I heard bout that one too. They want to have it at the high school, que no? That one should be a good turn out? We still have to see when the Harvest festival is gonna be. Usually its on the third Sunday of October, but who knows.
> *



yeah will c r u going 2 monterey this sun?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Most likely. We got some rides going also. What bout you, you taking your truck or da vert?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 16 2008, 10:59 PM~11109025
> *Most likely. We got some rides going also. What bout you, you taking your truck or da vert?
> *



I reg the truck, the vert got no rims sold them :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2008, 10:25 AM~11111559
> *I reg the truck, the vert got no rims sold them  :biggrin:
> *


See you at the show then, bro.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 19 2008, 09:44 AM~11126975
> *See you at the show then, bro.
> *



c u there no truck :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RUTHIE will be at this show :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2008, 07:40 AM~11147036
> *RUTHIE will be at this show  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH!!!!
She is sooo freakin beautiful. :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 22 2008, 08:35 AM~11147390
> *HELL YEAH!!!!
> She is sooo freakin beautiful. :yes:
> *




n she is hell of coooooooooooooool :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2008, 08:44 AM~11147882
> *n she is hell of coooooooooooooool  :biggrin:
> *


dont forget COCHINA :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 22 2008, 09:50 AM~11147943
> *dont forget COCHINA :biggrin:
> *





u need 2 come n have some more fun


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 22 2008, 01:04 PM~11150013
> *TTT
> 
> *




thanks 4 all ur help homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Jul 7 2008, 08:48 PM~11033679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 23 2008, 09:02 AM~11157397
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 23 2008, 08:04 AM~11157408
> *:biggrin:
> *




where u been cabron :biggrin:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

TTT

Ora El Raider.... I can't be there as I'm doing another show the same day here in Los. 

You guys have a great day and much success.


You know who's saying it
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 23 2008, 09:08 AM~11157446
> *where u been cabron  :biggrin:
> *


doing photoshoots and working on the mag...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Ruthie is going!!!!!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 23 2008, 09:16 PM~11164297
> *Ruthie is going!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD IN THE MONTEREY SHOW... uffin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 23 2008, 10:16 PM~11164297
> *Ruthie is going!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 23 2008, 09:37 PM~11164516
> *:thumbsup:  LOOKING GOOD IN THE MONTEREY SHOW...  uffin:
> *


Nah, its the cars that were looking good!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 23 2008, 11:02 PM~11165237
> *Nah, its the cars that were looking good!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 23 2008, 06:15 PM~11162614
> *TTT
> 
> Ora El Raider.... I can't be there as I'm doing another show the same day here in Los.
> ...




thanks Vic, same to you in your show homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 23 2008, 09:37 PM~11164516
> *:thumbsup:  LOOKING GOOD IN THE MONTEREY SHOW...  uffin:
> *



:uh: :uh: 
that's not wut u told me :buttkick: :buttkick: 

:biggrin: 



Well we got confirmation from TORO, IMPALAS mag will be in the house and maybe with the new issue :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 23 2008, 10:16 PM~11164297
> *Ruthie is going!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*wuss up everybody this is Gus from Carnales Customs c.c outta the west bay area, I know alot of you remember chagos dream and eddie my love, well we got another simular project out here in the city "Strangers 69" I know this might sound "strange" but his name cant be exposed at this time cause the family asked me not to expose it to the media, internet, or newspaper we are having an all car club meeting on sunday july 13th at 1pm behind the car wash on linden ave in south san francisco for directions or info call stanley @ 650-271-3729 I personally spoke to a few different clubs and they were all down to support

allright so whats going down is a story a bout a young man (20years old) that had a dream about building his 69 impala, he worked 5 days a week had a baby on the way and on the weekends his best friend and he put all his time and money on his 69, 2 weeks after his baby was born stranger his younger bro and his best homie went out for a bowling game and when they were done they stopped by to see his new born, when a car of gang members pull up and shot all 3 of them in the head infront of his b.m's house, apperantley his best homie did'nt make it but a miracle happen and stranger and his lil bro did, his lil bro can walk (slowley) cant speak or move his right arm, stranger is now in a wheel chair can only lift one arm bareley speak, but when he does he asks his older bro hows mycar,"did you cover it" that he wont sell it allthough they've asked him to, he wont!! he wishes can hurry up and recover to get on it but cant. When I heared about this and got to meet stranger it really touched me cause these guys were into they're school jobs friends and cars, and family never into gangs or any kind of criminal activity all though they tried to stay away from the violence, it all came to them and one lost his life stranger and his boy (r.i.p) had major plans for this 69 but he's now alone and got 3 years of recovery to do so hey guys if u guys are down to make his wish come true come to the meeting on the 13th of july, the car is practicly ready for paint needs minor touch ups the car needs interior beat juice etc, i went today and grabbed all the chrome bumpers from the car to polish them up for when the car gets painted, a couple homies from uce c.c are doing the instalation on the juice, we're waiting to see if we can get some hydros sponsored if not we got some car washes to throw.......this is getting pretty long more info will be told at the meeting, but if any one got donations bring em through, let it be known on here (this thread)....if you got a pair of 6x9's you can donate, amps, subs, tweeters, a deck, spokes a 69 impala grill anything, just bring it with you to the meeting, well here are a few pics i took today*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416682

I will have a donation box for those who want to help out, please swing by the YAYA'S booth and donate what you can 


or if you want you can send your donations, all the info is there.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2008, 07:21 AM~11166945
> *wuss up everybody this is Gus from Carnales Customs c.c outta the west bay area, I know alot of you remember chagos dream and eddie my love, well we got another simular project out here in the city "Strangers 69" I know this might sound "strange" but his name cant be exposed at this time cause the family asked me not to expose it to the media, internet, or newspaper we are having an all car club meeting on sunday july 13th at 1pm behind the car wash on linden ave in south san francisco for directions or info call stanley @ 650-271-3729 I personally spoke to a few different clubs and they were all down to support
> 
> allright so whats going down is a story a bout a young man (20years old) that had a dream about building his 69 impala, he worked 5 days a week had a baby on the way and on the weekends his best friend and he put all his time and money on his 69, 2 weeks after his baby was born stranger his younger bro and his best homie went out for a bowling game and when they were done they stopped by to see his new born, when a car of gang members pull up and shot all 3 of them in the head infront of his b.m's house, apperantley his best homie did'nt make it but a miracle happen and stranger and his lil bro did, his lil bro can walk (slowley) cant speak or move his right arm, stranger is now in a wheel chair can only lift one arm bareley speak, but when he does he asks his older bro hows mycar,"did you cover it" that he wont sell it allthough they've asked him to, he wont!! he wishes can hurry up and recover to get on it but cant. When I heared about this and got to meet stranger it really touched me cause these guys were into they're school jobs friends and cars, and family never into gangs or any kind of criminal activity all though they tried to stay away from the violence, it all came to them and one lost his life  stranger and his boy (r.i.p) had major plans for this 69 but he's now alone and got 3 years of recovery to do so hey guys if u guys are down to make his wish come true come to the meeting on the 13th of july, the car is practicly ready for paint needs minor touch ups the car needs interior beat juice etc, i went today and grabbed all the chrome bumpers from the car to polish them up for when the car gets painted, a couple homies from uce c.c are doing the instalation on the juice, we're waiting to see if we can get some hydros sponsored if not we got some car washes to throw.......this is getting pretty long more info will be told at the meeting, but if any one got donations bring em through, let it be known on here (this thread)....if you got a pair of 6x9's you can donate, amps, subs, tweeters, a deck, spokes a 69 impala grill anything, just bring it with you to the meeting, well here are a few pics i took today
> ...


IF PEOPLE CANT MAKE IT OUT THERE TO THE MEETING, FEEL FREE TO DROP OFF ANYTHING FOR THEM HERE AT THE STORE!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 24 2008, 09:57 AM~11167674
> *IF PEOPLE CANT MAKE IT OUT THERE TO THE MEETING, FEEL FREE TO DROP OFF ANYTHING FOR THEM HERE AT THE STORE!!!!
> *



gracias homie you always down to help out for a good cause  

dios te lo va a pagar con muchos hijos :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2008, 10:13 AM~11168327
> *gracias homie you always down to help out for a good cause
> 
> dios te lo va a pagar con muchos hijos  :cheesy:
> *


no prob, the way i see it is every little helps cause its something more than what you had to start off with!

no chinges ill be ok con unos 3 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 24 2008, 11:36 AM~11168597
> *no prob, the way i see it is every little helps cause its something more than what you had to start off with!
> 
> no chinges ill be ok con unos 3 :biggrin:
> *




4 para q me alcances :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3


















1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: [email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2008, 07:13 PM~11172360
> *cover 1 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> ...



do u deliver? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 25 2008, 08:10 AM~11176758
> *do u deliver?  :biggrin:
> *


are you askin cause you want the Mag or cause you want tacos :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2008, 07:13 PM~11172360
> *cover 1 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 25 2008, 09:28 AM~11176911
> *are you askin cause you want the Mag or cause you want tacos :biggrin:
> *





BOTH IS GETTING CLOSER :0


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 27 2008, 09:28 PM~11192811
> *BOTH IS GETTING CLOSER  :0
> *


don't forget to pick me up friday cabron...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 28 2008, 08:12 PM~11201586
> *don't forget to pick me up friday cabron...
> *


HE WILL FORGET ...TORO :yessad:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Toro... Hows it going, you must be busy this month?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Jul 28 2008, 08:12 PM~11201586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

que paso :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 29 2008, 10:34 AM~11205797
> *que paso :wave:  :wave:
> *




q onda homie how u been, you should try 2 make 2 this show :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2008, 09:35 AM~11205811
> *q onda homie how u been, you should try 2 make 2 this show  :biggrin:
> *


im gonna try aver si se pone mejor el business so i can go if not ill have to bring some from over there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 29 2008, 10:37 AM~11205826
> *im gonna try aver si se pone mejor el business so i can go if not ill have to bring some from over there
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2008, 09:38 AM~11205841
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


cuando vienes para ehcar una carne asada?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 29 2008, 11:17 AM~11206162
> *cuando vienes para ehcar una carne asada?
> *



lmk homie, I been wanting 2 stop by n check out the new store


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2008, 10:22 AM~11206221
> *lmk homie, I been wanting 2 stop by n check out the new store
> *


lets pick a date para que vengan the rest of the cochinos, cochinas and homies to chill for a while!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 29 2008, 11:27 AM~11206285
> *lets pick a date para que vengan the rest of the cochinos, cochinas and homies to chill for a while!
> *



sure entre semana or weekend?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

please swing by the YAYA'S booth and give your donation

















here's da story

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416682


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

also Marthin The Hit Man will provide the music


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be in da house for all you COCHINOS along with STREETLOW MAGAZINE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

also IMPALAS MAGAZINE will be covering the show












:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

only $5.00 admision and kids under 10 yrs free  


no in and out please leave your colors and attitude at home :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2008, 03:07 PM~11207838
> *also IMPALAS MAGAZINE will be covering the show
> 
> 
> ...


the girl behind THAT necklace will be there as well....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2008, 12:05 PM~11207229
> *sure entre semana or weekend?
> *


mejor on the weekend


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2008, 02:07 PM~11207838
> *also IMPALAS MAGAZINE will be covering the show
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Is that a see through shirt??? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Thats defiantley a Cochina right there, Bring to the game!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2008, 02:03 PM~11207810
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's right baby TTT


----------



## moneycarlo82 (May 1, 2006)

WE will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Who's bringing my favorite???? The carne ASSada...lol :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 29 2008, 09:26 PM~11212486
> *Who's bringing my favorite???? The  carne ASSada...lol  :biggrin:
> *


we gonna do one pretty soon here at the store!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by moneycarlo82_@Jul 29 2008, 08:58 PM~11211671
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

MS. TASTY












will be in da house :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 02:25 PM~11216395
> *MS. TASTY
> 
> 
> ...






 



its almost here peeps. looks like its going to be off the HOOK.


looks like good eye candy to me raider!!!


atomic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 30 2008, 01:56 PM~11216651
> *
> its almost here peeps.  looks like its going to be off the HOOK.
> looks like good eye candy to me raider!!!
> ...




:yes: :yes:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

i wish i could go


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 30 2008, 02:25 PM~11216888
> *
> 
> i wish i could go
> *



come on down :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 02:30 PM~11216935
> *come on down  :biggrin:
> *


i would but i got that birthday remember? and its one i cant miss if you know what i mean


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 30 2008, 02:31 PM~11216949
> *i would but i got that birthday remember? and its one i cant miss if you know what i mean
> *




:0 :0 

ok ok email me some picssssssssssssssss


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 02:41 PM~11217049
> *:0  :0
> 
> ok ok email me some picssssssssssssssss
> *


 :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 29 2008, 06:39 PM~11210302
> *mejor on the weekend
> *




ok this month is full of carshows how bout in Sept?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 01:53 PM~11217174
> *ok this month is full of carshows how bout in Sept?
> *


sounds good to me


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ill be there on sunday with ruthie and maybe some other girls.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

4 more days!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2008, 02:13 PM~11207894
> *only $5.00 admision and kids under 10 yrs free
> no in and out please leave your colors and attitude at home  :biggrin:
> *



kids 11 to 15 $3.00


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 09:22 AM~11223360
> *ttt
> *


*Save Me An Indoor spot I'll be there Sunday Morning.*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@Jul 31 2008, 08:43 AM~11223488
> *Save Me An Indoor spot I'll be there Sunday Morning.
> *



u got it


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

i might make it still workin on it


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 31 2008, 09:44 AM~11223899
> *i might make it still workin on it
> *



pide permiso


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 08:47 AM~11223919
> *pide permiso
> *


already did, just waiting on them to sign my permission slip :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 31 2008, 10:07 AM~11224066
> *already did, just waiting on them to sign my permission slip :0
> *



yo te la firmo hehehehehehehe


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

almost time


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 30 2008, 05:58 PM~11218437
> *ill be there on sunday with ruthie and maybe some other girls.
> *


stop by the booth and say what's up Tone......we'll be set up next to Yayas and Martin the Hitman....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 29 2008, 09:47 PM~11211530
> *WOW!!! Is that a see through shirt??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: Thats defiantley a Cochina right there, Bring to the game!
> *


it's not see thru, it just got ummm stretched out on top...hehehehehe..  


see you sunday Ms. Skye.... :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 31 2008, 01:34 PM~11226122
> *stop by the booth and say what's up Tone......we'll be set up next to Yayas and Martin the Hitman....
> *


fo sho bro u no me i always gots 2 stop bye


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 31 2008, 02:36 PM~11226147
> *fo sho bro u no me i always gots 2 stop bye
> *


  ....just got back from near King City....it was about 80 degrees....peerrrrrfect weather....


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 31 2008, 01:35 PM~11226144
> *it's not see thru, it just got ummm stretched out on top...hehehehehe..
> see you sunday Ms. Skye.... :biggrin:
> *


  isnt that the way the top should b


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 31 2008, 01:38 PM~11226171
> *    ....just got back from near King City....it was about 80 degrees....peerrrrrfect weather....
> *


  its going to b a good day


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 31 2008, 02:38 PM~11226184
> *  isnt that the way the top should b
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is it sun yet? :cheesy:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 03:05 PM~11226977
> *is it sun yet?  :cheesy:
> *


Ora Tu, Football season aint here yet, seeeeñour. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 31 2008, 03:31 PM~11227203
> *Ora Tu, Football season aint here yet, seeeeñour. :biggrin:
> *



none of ur car club pre reg r u guys going?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 1 2008, 09:30 AM~11232851
> *none of ur car club pre reg r u guys going?
> *


don't forget to pick me up Jess.....5:30 right...and bring lots of tape to mark out the buildings bro...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 1 2008, 01:01 PM~11235043
> *don't forget to pick me up Jess.....5:30 right...and bring lots of tape to mark out the buildings bro...
> *




ok cabron be ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Atomic can you please post the categories?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 1 2008, 02:44 PM~11235478
> *Atomic can you please post the categories?
> *



Bikes 2wheel s,m,f 
3wheel 

motorcycle's full 
Design bike 

Trucks 59 & below o,c
60-89- s,m,f
90 & above s,m,f
Mini Truck s,m,f

Cars
49 & below o,c
50's o,c
60's o,s,m,f
60's converible o,s,m,f
70's o,s,m,f
70's converible o,s,m,f
80's s,m,f
90, s,m,f
00's s,m,f
euro/import s,m,f
el camino / ramchero
Special int
Muscle car
Low rod
89 & below Luxury s,m,f
90 & above Luxury s,m,f

Most member overall
best paint
best engine
best interior
longest distance

best of show overall 

best of show (chief's will pick)


Single pump 1st and 2nd
Double pump 1st and 2nd
Car dancer 1st and 2nd


each car and truck classes will have 1st and 2nd place awards.

these are the classes raider i got from danny we did add the converibles for 60's & 70's cause i have got some calls for it so we added the class. raider i will call u later in the evening.


thank you 

hope to see a lot of people at the show!


aToMiC


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 30 2008, 08:41 PM~11220003
> *4 more days!
> *



2more dayz now


hope to get a pic with you girl!

 


AtOmIc


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 1 2008, 03:02 PM~11236300
> *Bikes  2wheel s,m,f
> 3wheel
> 
> ...



gracias homie, 4 all ur help


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Raider no problem bro, anytime.


i should be there around 8-9am.





thank you again 

aToMiC


also this weekend if you can find it in ur hearts to give out a little prayer for my mother she is not doing too good and she has a heart test coming up aug4 and heart surgey maybe on monday if the test is not good. we were at the hospital all night last night.

thank you everyone and see u on sunday.

:angel: for my mom LALA


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 1 2008, 04:02 PM~11236809
> *Raider no problem bro, anytime.
> i should be there around 8-9am.
> thank you again
> ...


HOPE UR MOM GETS BETTER HOMIE...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

The day is almost here!!! Oh boy, oh boy!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 1 2008, 04:02 PM~11236809
> *Raider no problem bro, anytime.
> i should be there around 8-9am.
> thank you again
> ...


  n my prayer


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 1 2008, 04:02 PM~11236809
> *Raider no problem bro, anytime.
> i should be there around 8-9am.
> thank you again
> ...



our prayer r with ur family


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 30 2008, 01:25 PM~11216888
> *
> 
> i wish i could go
> *


x2


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

1 MORE DAY... uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

cruising today at 5 to 7 :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 2 2008, 12:39 AM~11239838
> *our prayer r with ur family
> *




thank you EVERYONE out there for the prayers. my mom LALA wanted me to say thank you to everyone also and that everyone has fun at the show and a safe trip to the show and a safe trip home also.



thank you again


aToMiC


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 1 2008, 08:30 AM~11232851
> *none of ur car club pre reg r u guys going?
> *


Our cars wont make it cuz its homeboys wedding today so our cars are over there. But will make it down tomorrow fosures.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

*  Who's ready to get down 2moro???? WHOOOOOOO..... Yeah baby!  * :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 2 2008, 03:52 PM~11243065
> *  Who's ready to get down 2moro???? WHOOOOOOO..... Yeah baby!   :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83+Aug 2 2008, 04:32 PM~11242954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok chula c u thereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 2 2008, 04:52 PM~11243065
> *  Who's ready to get down 2moro???? WHOOOOOOO..... Yeah baby!   :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

just got back good show hung out with the fellas :thumbsup: and chillin with ruthie skye


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks 2 all the clubs and solo riders that came out and support thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


also big thanks to RUTHIE, TONE, ANNA, MARTHIN THE HITMAN, TORO, JESSICA , ATOMIC FOR COMING OUT  

I will post some pics later when I get home.




hopefully every made home safe


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 4 2008, 07:42 AM~11252952
> *thanks 2 all the clubs and solo riders that came out and support thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss
> also big thanks to RUTHIE, TONE, ANNA, MARTHIN THE HITMAN, TORO, JESSICA FOR COMING OUT
> 
> ...


It was a very good show and I had lots of fun! Ruthie gives it 2 thumbs up!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 07:42 AM~11253306
> *It was a very good show and I had lots of fun! Ruthie gives it 2 thumbs up!
> *


how was the dunk tank? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 4 2008, 08:43 AM~11253315
> *how was the dunk tank? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cold.. Ha ha ha! It was fun and it was for a good cause.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

weres the pics


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 4 2008, 09:04 AM~11253443
> *weres the pics
> *


Tone, bust out with the pictures quit holding back!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 09:41 AM~11254423
> *Tone, bust out with the pictures quit holding back!
> *


you tell him :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 4 2008, 10:43 AM~11254443
> *you tell him  :0
> *


Seriously... I think he is keeping them for his own personal needs.   lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 10:41 AM~11254423
> *Tone, bust out with the pictures quit holding back!
> *



x2 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 11:41 AM~11254423
> *Tone, bust out with the pictures quit holding back!
> *


put me on the spot que no??? hehehehehehehe.....


Impalas Magazine wants to say thanks to everyone, club, solo rider, model, photographer, vendors, exhibitors, and attendees that made it out to the show....it was on and cracking and should be even better next year......the building that was used was huuuuuge and it looked like a mini super show with everyone under one roof......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 4 2008, 12:05 PM~11254658
> *x2  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


calmate pelonsito....hehehehehehheheeh


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 09:48 AM~11254491
> *Seriously... I think he is keeping them for his own personal needs.    lol
> *


hhmmm i wonder what he is doing hahahahahah


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 4 2008, 11:53 AM~11255125
> *put me on the spot que no??? hehehehehehehe.....
> Impalas Magazine wants to say thanks to everyone, club, solo rider, model, photographer, vendors, exhibitors, and attendees that made it out to the show....it was on and cracking and should be even better next year......the building that was used was huuuuuge and it looked like a mini super show with everyone under one roof......
> *





muchas gracias 4 everything cabron, post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 4 2008, 01:19 PM~11255399
> *muchas gracias 4 everything cabron, post some pics  :biggrin:
> *


man with just 4 hours of sleep......hehhehehehe.....I still gotta download them and resize and ttthheeeeennnnnnn post em up.....patience my little grass hopper....heheheh.....Hey Jess....thank you for the Toro medallion......Ms. Toro liked it too...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 4 2008, 12:34 PM~11255576
> *man with just 4 hours of sleep......hehhehehehe.....I still gotta download them and resize and ttthheeeeennnnnnn post em up.....patience my little grass hopper....heheheh.....Hey Jess....thank you for the Toro medallion......Ms. Toro liked it too...
> *



glad 2 hear da homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 4 2008, 11:53 AM~11255125
> *put me on the spot que no??? hehehehehehehe.....
> Impalas Magazine wants to say thanks to everyone, club, solo rider, model, photographer, vendors, exhibitors, and attendees that made it out to the show....it was on and cracking and should be even better next year......the building that was used was huuuuuge and it looked like a mini super show with everyone under one roof......
> *


It sure was.. If you didnt go, you really missed out!
There was even a cop car on switches or bags.. it was off the hook!
Not to mention the fresh meat 84cutty brought out... Sexy Ana... man, she sure was sexy..... Cant stop thinking about her Double Dee's... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 12:52 PM~11255760
> *It sure was.. If you didnt go, you really missed out!
> There was even a cop car on switches or bags.. it was off the hook!
> Not to mention the fresh meat 84cutty brought out... Sexy Ana... man, she sure was sexy..... Cant stop thinking about her Double Dee's...  :biggrin:
> *




me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 11:52 AM~11255760
> *It sure was.. If you didnt go, you really missed out!
> There was even a cop car on switches or bags.. it was off the hook!
> Not to mention the fresh meat 84cutty brought out... Sexy Ana... man, she sure was sexy..... Cant stop thinking about her Double Dee's...  :biggrin:
> *


aren't they nice :biggrin: :biggrin: for some reason i just wanted a milkshake :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 4 2008, 02:25 PM~11256545
> *aren't they nice :biggrin:  :biggrin:  for some reason i just wanted a milkshake :0
> *


Say... Me too!!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

i will post them 2 day when i go 2 my ex's house cause my computer aint working :angry: damm shit


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

pics.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 01:45 PM~11256701
> *Say... Me too!!!!
> *


we can share one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 4 2008, 06:52 PM~11259120
> *we can share one  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ill take the chocolate one please.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Here are a few pics from the King City show......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 4 2008, 07:53 PM~11259927
> *Here are a few pics from the King City show......
> 
> 
> ...


TORO...I KNOWWWWWW, YOU COULD HAVE PHOTO SHOPPED , AIR BRUSHED, OR SOMETHING,,HER 

OUT OF THE PICTURE- SHE IS TAKING RAIDERS MODEL AUDITION SPOTLIGHT :0 

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: NICE PIC


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 4 2008, 09:01 PM~11260014
> *TORO...I KNOWWWWWW, YOU COULD HAVE PHOTO SHOPPED , AIR BRUSHED, OR SOMETHING,,HER
> 
> OUT OF THE PICTURE- SHE IS TAKING RAIDERS MODEL AUDITION SPOTLIGHT :0
> ...


sorry..she was handcuffed...heheheheh....and Raider blew it...he didn't shave the night before....heheheheheh....he was going to audition for a new Mr. Clean commercial...heheheheh


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 4 2008, 08:02 PM~11260024
> *sorry..she was handcuffed...heheheheh....and Raider blew it...he didn't shave the night before....heheheheheh....he was going to audition for a new Mr. Clean commercial...heheheheh
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

[/quote]

Jessica was looking HOT!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Tone is on a computer hunt... Kick back and wait... He said it will be worth it!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 4 2008, 07:53 PM~11259927
> *Here are a few pics from the King City show......
> 
> 
> ...


V P D IN THE HOUSE!

IT TOOK ALLOT WORK TO PULL THIS ONE OFF

CUS OF ALL THE RED TAPE

BUT IT WAS WORTH THE TROUBLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 4 2008, 08:09 PM~11260099
> *V P D  IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> IT TOOK ALLOT WORK TO PULL THIS ONE OFF
> ...


I WOULD'NT MINE GETTING BUSTED BUY HER.
AND DRIVEN TO THE STATION IN THAT CAR. ILL BE IN VISAILLA THIS WEEKEND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 4 2008, 08:13 PM~11260154
> *I WOULD'NT MINE GETTING BUSTED BUY HER.
> AND DRIVEN TO THE STATION IN THAT CAR.  ILL BE IN VISAILLA THIS WEEKEND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.
> *


SEE YOU OUT THERE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 4 2008, 07:59 PM~11259982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! where has this been hiding


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 08:12 PM~11260139
> *
> *


WOW I missed this


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 4 2008, 08:42 PM~11260466
> *WOW I missed this
> *


You sure did


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

HEY SEXY MAMAS..IT WAS NICE MEETING U AT THE SHOW...GOOD TO KNOW THERE'S STILL SOME KOO DOWN TO EARTH MODELS OUT THERE.


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 4 2008, 07:59 PM~11259982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW....ANACONDO MADE AN APPEARENCE, IT SEEMS LIKE JUST YESTERDAY WE PICKED UP THE FRAME...10 YEARS AGO.

NICE JOB GILBERT...IT LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Aug 4 2008, 09:05 PM~11260702
> *HEY SEXY MAMAS..IT WAS NICE MEETING U AT THE SHOW...GOOD TO KNOW THERE'S STILL SOME KOO DOWN TO EARTH MODELS OUT THERE.
> *


Hey you, it was nice meeting you too.. Hope to see you at the Fresno super show?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 4 2008, 07:59 PM~11259982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO WAY!!!! :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Aug 4 2008, 09:05 PM~11260702
> *HEY SEXY MAMAS..IT WAS NICE MEETING U AT THE SHOW...GOOD TO KNOW THERE'S STILL SOME KOO DOWN TO EARTH MODELS OUT THERE.
> *


Wheres my food at!?!?! :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 4 2008, 08:00 PM~11259999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 5 2008, 09:21 AM~11263856
> *Wheres my food at!?!?!  :cheesy:
> *












JAJAJAJAJA :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Aug 5 2008, 11:53 AM~11265271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


took you long enough!!

u know better not to tempt me


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

TORO MODELING THE PORTA POTTIES 4 US LOL

HERE'S SOME FLIKKS I TOOK AT THE SHOW WITH MY GHETTO FUJI CAM 










****










****










****










****


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

OOPS..LEFT THIS ONE..TORO MODELING THE PORT-A-POTTIES HEHE


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Aug 5 2008, 12:25 PM~11265590
> *OOPS..LEFT THIS ONE..TORO MODELING THE PORT-A-POTTIES HEHE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

pinche torito


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 08:44 PM~11260484
> *You sure did
> *


maybe in Fresno


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Aug 5 2008, 12:25 PM~11265590
> *OOPS..LEFT THIS ONE..TORO MODELING THE PORT-A-POTTIES HEHE
> 
> 
> ...


How much for this model?


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 5 2008, 06:14 PM~11268793
> *How much for this model?
> *



I PIMP HIM OUT 4 CHEAP...5 BUCKS AND YOU CAN HAVE YOUR WAY WITH HIM


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Aug 5 2008, 06:17 PM~11268818
> *I PIMP HIM OUT 4 CHEAP...5 BUCKS AND YOU CAN HAVE YOUR WAY WITH HIM
> *


Wow!!! What should I do first??? he he he


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO+Aug 5 2008, 05:17 PM~11268818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bola de cochinas you treat him as if he was a piece of meat :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 5 2008, 06:27 PM~11268919
> *bola de cochinas you treat him as if he was a piece of meat  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL..
I cant help myself, I have a bad habbit.... I have to go now.. My fingers are numb! Lmao


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 5 2008, 05:30 PM~11268952
> *LOL..
> I cant help myself, I have a bad habbit.... I have to go now.. My fingers are numb! Lmao
> *


hhhmmmm i wonder why?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm done.. I returned for more! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Aug 5 2008, 07:17 PM~11268818
> *I PIMP HIM OUT 4 CHEAP...5 BUCKS AND YOU CAN HAVE YOUR WAY WITH HIM
> *


excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me.....that's $5 per pound.... that will come out tooooo...ummmmm..damn that'll make me rich...hehehehehee


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 5 2008, 07:30 PM~11268952
> *LOL..
> I cant help myself, I have a bad habbit.... I have to go now.. My fingers are numb! Lmao
> *


hahahahah...who ordered the side of beef from the meat lockers....hehehehehheeh.....tastier than skirt steak, juicier than filet mignon....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 5 2008, 06:38 PM~11269038
> *hahahahah...who ordered the side of beef from the meat lockers....hehehehehheeh.....tastier than skirt steak, juicier than filet mignon....
> *


Ummm...... I have to go again!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 5 2008, 05:37 PM~11269029
> *excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me.....that's $5 per pound....  that will come out tooooo...ummmmm..damn that'll make me rich...hehehehehee
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 5 2008, 07:51 PM~11269167
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 5 2008, 07:46 PM~11269106
> *Ummm...... I have to go again!
> *


and where are you off to Ms. Skye??? :0


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

here r the double dee's r new cochina that we been waitin 4.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 5 2008, 08:19 PM~11270079
> *
> here r the double dee's r new cochina that we been waitin 4.
> *


My milk shake brings all the boys to the yard.......


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 5 2008, 08:22 PM~11270108
> *
> *


El Raider looks like he wants leche from his momma!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 5 2008, 08:25 PM~11270157
> *
> *


WOW a DJ too :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


Jessica was looking HOT!
[/quote]
any more pics of this car?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 5 2008, 08:10 PM~11269977
> *
> *


mira muy chingon :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 5 2008, 08:23 PM~11270125
> *El Raider looks like he wants leche from his momma!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

me to :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 4 2008, 07:55 PM~11259943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best Coupe Devilles out there. Painted by Rudy Puga, pinstriped by Alan Signs, and muralled by Freddy Alfaro, almost a decade ago and still looking new. Hands down to Tony Perez for creating such a badd ass ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Aug 6 2008, 12:20 AM~11272110
> *One of the best Coupe Devilles out there. Painted by Rudy Puga, pinstriped by Alan Signs, and muralled by Freddy Alfaro, almost a decade ago and still looking new. Hands down to Tony Perez for creating such a badd ass ride. :thumbsup:
> *


I notice that ride out there.. Very nice!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO+Aug 5 2008, 06:17 PM~11268818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hijole!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 5 2008, 06:37 PM~11269029
> *excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me.....that's $5 per pound....  that will come out tooooo...ummmmm..damn that'll make me rich...hehehehehee
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

shit id be happy at 2 bucks a pound :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 5 2008, 07:19 PM~11270079
> *
> here r the double dee's r new cochina that we been waitin 4.
> *


YUMMY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 5 2008, 07:22 PM~11270108
> *
> *


pinche Jess no puedes ver una nueva sin que se te pase, then you wonder porque to pegan :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 5 2008, 08:26 PM~11270166
> *
> *


i see cheeks  :around:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> Jessica was looking HOT!


any more pics of this car?  
[/quote]











****








:biggrin:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 6 2008, 08:23 AM~11273179
> *i see cheeks    :around:
> *












RUTIE SHOWIN EM HOW IT'S DONE


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 6 2008, 08:20 AM~11273148
> *YUMMY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












LMAO..I'M WORSE THEN THE GUYS SOMETIMES


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Aug 6 2008, 01:14 PM~11275618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look her goin wild with the pics now hahaha. i shouldnt have showed u how :tongue:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 6 2008, 02:40 PM~11276440
> *look her goin wild with the pics now hahaha. i shouldnt have showed u how  :tongue:
> *



haha shut up pinche..u likeded it


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Aug 6 2008, 12:19 PM~11275662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes she does  and yes you are pretty damn bad!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 6 2008, 08:23 AM~11273179
> *i see cheeks    :around:
> *


Make the cheeks clap .... :0


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 6 2008, 08:21 AM~11273161
> *pinche Jess no puedes ver una nueva sin que se te pase, then you wonder porque to pegan :0
> *



bahahahah.. yo estaba pensando lo mismo :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> any more pics of this car?












****








:biggrin:
[/quote]
THANKS


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO+Aug 6 2008, 05:42 PM~11278074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes please do.... WAIT!! let me get my bib first so i dont drool all over my shirt :biggrin:


----------

